

Ask HN: AngelList jumped the shark? Feedback please. - tferris
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/angel.co#

======
tferris
To get clear: please no discussion about Alexa's relevance.

I've just the feeling that not too many seriously try to raise money on
AngelList, anymore and prefer the classic way over intros and that being on
AngelList too long w/o any success can even backfire on your startup's
reputation.

What you think?

